# I've got great news!



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I didn't want to say anything until I knew for sure it was going to happen but I've been asked to build a walk-through haunt this year at a local car dealership! That means I'm actually going to have Toters!!!! WOO HOOOOO!
It's just a small showroom and attached garage but I can't even begin to tell you how happy and excited I am! I love the idea of having kids enjoy my props and not just adults like last year when I did the Elk's club party. That was fun but this is going to be so much better!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh man, wait until you see the reactions you get out of some kids... especially the ones that want nothing to do with all the evil stuff you'll have around. The fear is priceless. Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!

Congrats on landing the gig.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's great Blackwidow. You're going to have big fun for sure! The kids will love it and so will the adults. Take lots of pics of your event.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks you guys  
I feel like a kid myself right now as the excitement is still fresh...um, maybe I should be drinking something besides coffee today, LOL.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Congradulations! It really is a good feeling to finally know that you have people that will be able to enjoy your props, as I have just had a similar occurence. Best of luck to you, and like scarefx said, we'd love to see pic's!


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

you'll have a great time, best haunt I ever did was for a childrens hospital.


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

That's great! I would love to do something like that. Take pictures! :jol:


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Congrats on your "big break" Blackwidow! I'm sure you'll scare the pants off all the ToTs...have fun!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone  
I've already made plans to have a separate area for the wee toters...I think some of my props may be a little too much for them but the older youngin's are fair game! (evil laugh)


----------

